# Enter The Dragon



## Raizan (Nov 21, 2007)

I had heard that they were re-making Enter The Dragon, and I was ticked!!! You can't mess with a classic. But I had also heard that Warner Bros was looking for a screenwriter to pen the script. I made an inquiry, and submitted a pre-version myself, but ultimately, was not chosen. So now I have this script, and nothing to do with it! *Hit me up with a message if any of you'd care to read it! *Based upon what Warner wants to do with the re-make, I think mine (with a little tweaking, I wrote it in 3 weeks) could have been pretty good, and superior to what Warner wants. Give me some opinions!

Raizan


----------



## Jai (Nov 21, 2007)

This has been rumor for some time. I was saddened to learn that they had even considered doing this. Someone please tell me that this is just a bad dream.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 21, 2007)

True or not rumors abound

Possibly renamed Awaken the Dragon 
Possibly with Tony Jaa
Hints at Jet Li and/or Jackie Chan

But  it could be worse I guess, they could get Tom Cruise to play Bruce Lees part. Then it goes from just a bad dream to a nightmare


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 21, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> True or not rumors abound
> 
> Possibly renamed Awaken the Dragon
> Possibly with Tony Jaa
> ...



If Tommy plays the part then they will have not have offended family and shaolin but the rest of the MA world.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 21, 2007)

I think its about time for a tastefull remake.
Sean


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Nov 23, 2007)

*sigh* I suppose in a world of remakes we shouldn't be too surprised...but still ... I mean come on!   And that's all I have to say about that!​


----------

